# Pacemaker Repositioning



## amym (Nov 30, 2011)

Our physician repositioned a pacemaker without touching the electrodes as the pacemaker was pushing up against patients collar bone.  Would 33215 still be appropriate? Sorry, I do not have a copy of the op note yet!


----------



## dimmitta (Nov 30, 2011)

33215 is repositioning of electrode. I would look at 33222 possibly. Hard to say without op note


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 30, 2011)

Depending on if it was a single chamber or dual chamber I would use either:

33212 (Insertion or replacement of pacemaker generator only; single chamber, atrial or ventricular) 

OR

33213 (Insertion or replacement of pacemaker generator only; dual chamber)

I agree that the op report would be more easier to determine code selection...


----------



## amym (Nov 30, 2011)

33222 it is!  Thanks.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 1, 2011)

Wouldn't 33215 also exclude the electrode, it states : "Repositioning of previously implanted transvenous pacemaker *or* pacing cardioverter-defibrillator electrode".

If it is just repositioning the pacemaker, I would use this code.


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 2, 2011)

*Repositioning pacemaker*



TonyaMichelle said:


> Wouldn't 33215 also exclude the electrode, it states : "Repositioning of previously implanted transvenous pacemaker *or* pacing cardioverter-defibrillator electrode".
> 
> If it is just repositioning the pacemaker, I would use this code.



33215 would not exclude the electrode, this code is specifically for repositioning of a previously placed right atrial or right ventricular electrode of either a single or dual chamber pacemaker or cardioverter-defibrillator system. If the electrode was not touched then you would not use this code. 

Code 33222 applies when the skin pocket of a pacer (not defibrillator) must be revised or relocated due to some problem with the location.


----------

